# تلفازك الذكي يتجسس عليك.. احمي نفسك بهذه الخطوات!



## paul iraqe (26 فبراير 2022)

​







سلوكك واهتماماتك وغيرها من المعلومات لم تعد سرية بعد الآن، فكلها تُرصد من قبل تلفازك الذكي الذي يتجسس عليك بهدف توجيه الإعلانات المناسبة لك.
فنظراً لأن جميع أجهزة التلفزيون أصبحت ذكية ومتصلة بالإنترنت عبر جهاز التوجيه الخاص بك، فإنها تكتسب القدرة على مشاهدتك أيضاً، وفق تقرير لصحيفة "غارديان" البريطانية.
وبمجرد تشغيلها، تقوم أجهزة التلفاز الذكية من LG و Samsung و Sony وغيرها من العلامات التجارية المعروفة، بجمع البيانات من التلفزيون نفسه، وكذلك من نظام التشغيل والتطبيقات.
كذلك، هناك الأجهزة التي توصلها بجهاز التلفزيون، مثل جهاز Chromecast من Google و Apple TV و Fire Stick من Amazon.
فلم يعد التلفزيون مجرد جهاز لعرض المحتوى لك فقد أصبح مرآة ذات اتجاهين، فيسمح بمراقبتك أيضاً من خلال شبكة من المعلنين ووسطاء البيانات، كما كشفت روينا فيلدنج، مديرة استشارات حماية البيانات في Miss IG Geek.


ماذا يفعل تلفزيونك بالبيانات؟


وتعتمد البيانات التي يجمعها التلفزيون الذكي الخاص بك على الشركة المصنعة والعلامة التجارية والإصدار.
فمن الناحية النظرية، معظم أجهزة التلفزيون الذكية قادرة على جمع بيانات استخدام الصوت والفيديو والتلفزيون، كما يقول توبي لويس، الرئيس العالمي لتحليل التهديدات في شركة Darktrace للأمن السيبراني.
وأوضح أن ما يتم فعله بالبيانات معقد وشديد الغموض، مشيراً إلى أن معظم العلامات التجارية تدعي استخدامها من أجل تحسين جودة المحتوى، لافتاً إلى أنه من الشائع بيع هذا النوع من البيانات إلى أطراف ثالثة أو شركات إعلان أو خدمات بث.
إلى ذلك، أضاف أنه بعد بيعها تصبح تلك البيانات خارج سيطرة الشركة المصنعة، وغالباً ما تكون تلك البيانات المرسلة غامضة وغير معروف ماهيتها، إذ يعتمد ذلك على الشروط والأحكام وإعدادات الخصوصية، وقد يكون من الصعب جداً تغيير الإعدادات الافتراضية بمجرد موافقتك عليها.


كيف تحمي نفسك؟


ستجمع أجهزة التلفزيون الذكية البيانات طالما أنها متصلة بالإنترنت، ولا يمكنك منع حدوث ذلك تماماً، ففي كثير من الحالات ليس من مصلحتك القيام بذلك لأنه سيؤثر على تجربة المشاهدة، خصوصاً أن كل التطبيقات تعتمد على الإنترنت مثل نيتفلكس.
مع ذلك، هناك بعض الإجراءات الأساسية التي يمكنك اتخاذها لحماية نفسك من التجسس على التلفاز الذكي.
وعلى سبيل المثال، قم بإيقاف تشغيل ACR في الإعدادات، وتعطيل التخصيص (personalization)، وإلغاء الاشتراك في جميع ميزات الإعلان، وقم بتغطية أو تعطيل الكاميرات والميكروفونات.
ومن المهم كذلك، التأكد من حماية جهاز التوجيه الخاص بك (Router) عن طريق تغيير كلمة المرور وإعداد شبكة ضيف Guest.
كما، يمكنك تحسين الأمان عن طريق إلغاء الاشتراك في تتبع "الويب" (web tracking) عندما يتم تقديمه، وتحديث البرامج بمجرد توفرها (software updates).


----------

